# 55 gallon tank stand DIY



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

Need a stand for my 55 gallon tank.

Not much of handy experience. I only built speaker boxes when I was younger.

I am trying to be patient and not forcing the build progress since I only have less than 1 hour on weekdays, and some hours here and there on the weekend.

Tank size is 48x20x13. Stand frame size will be 48.5x30x13.5. Then I will figure out how to add the cover for painting and finishing. That will be decided on the fly.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is some pics on the top and bottom frames using 2x4 stubs.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

10 more 24" 2x4 studs are cut, ready to connect the frames.


----------



## nishu (Oct 24, 2011)

ask for professional for this particular work..........


----------



## Andy Somnifac (Jun 1, 2005)

nishu said:


> ask for professional for this particular work..........


Why? I'm not a professional and I can build perfectly acceptable stands. If I can do it, anyone can do it.


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

At this point you want to use 4 of your 2x4s to get the attach the top and bottom frames. You probably want to but it inside the corners.

The rest should go between the frames, so you have the corners entirely supported by wood. With a 12" wide tank you should probably be ok with one wieght-bearing 2x4 per corner, but there is nothing wrong with having 2.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the comments, suggestions guys.

Here are some videos that I took. Well, these are the learning process of life. So what the heck.











I also built my table saw guide/jig before I built the new frames.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

I need some help: In this pic, when I stand the legs up, it doesn't line up nicely. How would you do? Do you put wood chips underneath to level them up, or else? What are the details that craftman would do to fix little things like that?










I fist use some wood chips to help level, then I use some studs as guide to hold them in place using screws, then I screw them for good, going to use some braces as well. What do you think?


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't like the one of the frames, went out and bought two others 96" 2x4 studs and rebuild it.

hate the HD cutting, never precise and accurate. Those slackers don't care about customers...

Anyway, much better on this frame and ready for the legs. I used some extra studs for guide. Due to the storm, I can't do nothing else, hopefully I can have all the legs up tomorrow.


----------



## supadave1981 (Feb 2, 2011)

i would have used 4x4 posts they make some great legs are easy to work with. also i would looking into getting a kreg jig for this particular job makes one helluva difference . 
an you said you built speaker boxes back in the day? i still build them myself an i now have 2 pretty good size stands under my belt. good luck with what you got going on bro it looks good so far man.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There seems to be some details missing in the conversation. The idea of two 2X4 rather than a single 4X4 has two reasons. A single board will often bow, even if 4X4. Wood is not truly dry when you buy it. If you use 2X4, you get two good points. One is that there is a great deal more good straight 2X4 that are priced good. The second is the more important, though. The grain in two 2X4 will tend to make them bow in different directions as they dry. We do try to get the good dry wood but it doesn't always happen. In the pictures, I see no fasteners holding the length of the corner 2X4 together. They should be glued as well as nailed or screwed together to make an angle. Angle stock resists bending much, much more than flat. Glue should be used on all the joints as nails alone can tend to work loose over time. Since the top and bottom are too wide to nail directly through and toe-nailing takes a bit of practice to get right, glue at the corners would be a big improvement. A good glue job will hold to the point of tearing wood out rather than the joint breaking. Glue at the corner posts will help to keep the whole setup from "racking"---falling sideways like a stack of cards.

When you are finished and stand it up, there is a good chance it will not meet the floor all the way around. Wood is not straight, corner joints are not perfect and floors are not flat. That is when you use shims. Bought at the lumber yard they are just tapered pieces of wood made for this. Put two shims together with the thinner ends overlapping under the gap you want to support. By gently tapping the two shims together you force them up to support and raise any low points. Use a level and long straight edge to check the top until you are happy. Score the shims that will be sticking out and bend them up to break them off. If you could see behind the trim on your kitchen cabinets, you would find shims leveling them.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

supadave1981 said:


> i would have used 4x4 posts they make some great legs are easy to work with. also i would looking into getting a kreg jig for this particular job makes one helluva difference .
> an you said you built speaker boxes back in the day? i still build them myself an i now have 2 pretty good size stands under my belt. good luck with what you got going on bro it looks good so far man.


Funny you paid attention to my speaker box part. Yes I used to build speaker box, but those didn't require the accuracy as these project since speaker boxes are covered by carpet/cloth material. But they were sure great learning steps. Also I traded my 2 12" Eclipse subwoofer for this particular 50 gal tank/stand.


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

PfunMo,

I don't even use 2 2x4, Just 1 2x4 as leg. Then I will use 1/4" Birch/MDF as side wall. Let me see if I can draw it on google tool. Maybe no time. I plan to buy the side/bottom/top pieces tomorrow.

Yes, I have been thinking about how to joint the leg and frame better. My latest plan is to drill 3/8" holes on the frame and leg then use 3/8" round rod to glue joint them. Because I don't know how to screw them, I don't have long drill bit and long screws to do so.

A lots of details I like to get professional opinion on since ppl seem to be helpful here. But still when it gets to details, it is hard to explain on the forum. Well, I will try it the way of trial and error.

Wish me luck.


----------



## skurj (Oct 30, 2011)

Take a look here...

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthrea ... 9964&pp=25


----------



## fancycichlid (Oct 14, 2011)

So I tried to put the legs up first. It didn't work. I am so frustrated by HomeDepot's wood cutting skills and their stud quality. I just think they don't give a **** about their customer's need.

Well, so I went ahead and change the approach. I had the back panel screwed in. I checked, they are square and measured correctly.




























Then put up the side panel:



























I feel so much better...


----------

